# Inkassobüro fordert Geld! Keine Mahnung, nicht volljährig... ?!



## DavidBerlin (14 September 2007)

Hallo liebe Leute,
ich habe ein großes Problem, es geht um ein Inkassoschreiben, am 5.ten Monat diesen Jahres (Mai) bestellte ich etwas über Ebay, so, ich hatte das dann vollkommen vergessen und hatte nichts mehr von denen gehört, könnte auch daran liegen das ich nicht mehr bei Ebay Mitglied bin und ne andere Emailadresse habe.

So, nun kam ein Inkassoschreiben, ich muss über 70€ (ursprünglich waren es knapp 30€) binnen 2 Wochen an das Inkassounternehmen zahlen, was soll ich tun?

-Ich bin erst 16J. geworden und meine Eltern wussten nichts über das Ebaykonto
-Ich habe davor nie ein Mahnungsschreiben bekommen 
-Habe den Artikel derweil woanders schon besorgt


Was soll ich tun, ich habe keine 70€, ich fühle mich irgendwie total betrogen.




Bitte hilft mir!

Gruß
David aus Berlin


----------



## Immo (14 September 2007)

*AW: Inkassobüro fordert Geld! Keine Mahnung, nicht volljährig... ?!*



DavidBerlin schrieb:


> , am 5.ten Monat diesen Jahres (Mai) bestellte ich etwas über Ebay, so, ich hatte das dann vollkommen vergessen


was heißt bestellt?  normalerweise ersteigert man etwas bei Ebay


----------



## Reducal (14 September 2007)

*AW: Inkassobüro fordert Geld! Keine Mahnung, nicht volljährig... ?!*



Immo schrieb:


> was heißt bestellt?  normalerweise ersteigert man etwas bei Ebay


...und die Gebühren muss i. d. R. der Verkäufer zahlen. Also sollte David seinen Fall mal etwas genauer schildern, z. B. wer will was für wen.


----------



## DavidBerlin (14 September 2007)

*AW: Inkassobüro fordert Geld! Keine Mahnung, nicht volljährig... ?!*



Immo schrieb:


> was heißt bestellt?  normalerweise ersteigert man etwas bei Ebay



Hey Immo,
per Sofort-Kauf habe ich etwas bestellt, bzw ersteigert, gekauft, wie auch immer.



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Immo Beitrag anzeigen:
> was heißt bestellt? normalerweise ersteigert man etwas bei Ebay
> ...und die Gebühren muss i. d. R. der Verkäufer zahlen. Also sollte David seinen Fall mal etwas genauer schildern, z. B. wer will was für wen.



Holla Reducal,
also wiegesagt per Sofortkauf erworben am 19.04.2007, Betrag war 31,95€. 

Dann steht geschrieben die letzte Mahnung hätte ich am 14.05.2007 erhalten, habe ich jedoch nicht.



			
				Inkassogesellschaft MediaFinanz schrieb schrieb:
			
		

> Um weitere Kosten zu vermeiden, fordern wie Sie auf, die ausstehende Summe zzgl. der aufgelaufenen Verzugskosten umgehen zu begleichen
> 
> Die von Ihnen zu zahlende Gesamtforderung setzt sich wie folgt zusammen:
> 
> ...





Heute wäre der Betrag fällig, was soll ich tun?


----------



## Reducal (14 September 2007)

*AW: Inkassobüro fordert Geld! Keine Mahnung, nicht volljährig... ?!*

Du hast ein Geschäft ausgelöst uns sollst nun den ausstehenden Betrag bezahlen. Der Verkäufer war anscheinend ein gewerbsmäßig bei eBay und lässt sich von dir nicht bieten, dass du anscheinend ein nicht wirklich guter Kunde bist.



DavidBerlin schrieb:


> ...was soll ich tun?


Darauf bekommst du hier keine Antwort.


----------



## webwatcher (14 September 2007)

*AW: Inkassobüro fordert Geld! Keine Mahnung, nicht volljährig... ?!*

Etwas weniger drastisch
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
es würde auf Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall  hinauslaufen und das ist nun mal verboten. 
Der  einzige Rat den man dir  geben kann ist: Besprich es mit  deinen Eltern. Du kommst so oder
 so nicht drumherum.


----------



## DavidBerlin (14 September 2007)

*AW: Inkassobüro fordert Geld! Keine Mahnung, nicht volljährig... ?!*

Hey,
aber hab ich nicht irendeine Chance doch nicht zahlen zu müssen?

Vll. darauf berufen das ich erst 16 bin?


----------



## webwatcher (14 September 2007)

*AW: Inkassobüro fordert Geld! Keine Mahnung, nicht volljährig... ?!*

Ob die Forderung zu Recht besteht oder nicht, kann nur bei einer Verbraucherzentrale 
 oder durch einen Anwalt geklärt  werden.

Eins steht fest, das Inkassounternehmen  wird die Sache durchziehen und du 
und damit deine  Eltern werden in Teufels Küche kommen, wenn du es nicht 
sofort  mit ihnen besprichst  und sie die notwendigen Maßnahmen ergreifen.


----------



## DavidBerlin (14 September 2007)

*AW: Inkassobüro fordert Geld! Keine Mahnung, nicht volljährig... ?!*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Ob die Forderung zu Recht besteht oder nicht, kann nur bei einer Verbraucherzentrale
> oder durch einen Anwalt geklärt  werden.
> 
> Eins steht fest, das Inkassounternehmen  wird die Sache durchziehen und du
> ...



Meine Eltern können ruhig davon erfahren, das ist kein Problem, bzw. sie wissen es schon, weil sie den Brief öffneten und ich auch erlich zu meinen Eltern bin, ich habe sie alles wissen lassen.

Nur muss ich jetzt wirklich so eine Debatte aknzetteln um nicht bezahlen zu müssen?


----------



## webwatcher (14 September 2007)

*AW: Inkassobüro fordert Geld! Keine Mahnung, nicht volljährig... ?!*



DavidBerlin schrieb:


> Nur muss ich jetzt wirklich so eine Debatte aknzetteln um nicht bezahlen zu müssen?


Ja, es geht nicht anders


----------



## DavidBerlin (14 September 2007)

*AW: Inkassobüro fordert Geld! Keine Mahnung, nicht volljährig... ?!*

Hey,
alles klar, habe bereits anderweitig Hilfe gefunden, ich werde sicherlich dagegen vorgehen, sehe es nicht ein 70€ zu bezahlen, danke trotzdem, werde euch weiteres berichten =)


----------



## Timster (15 September 2007)

*AW: Inkassobüro fordert Geld! Keine Mahnung, nicht volljährig... ?!*



DavidBerlin schrieb:


> ... ich fühle mich irgendwie total betrogen. ...


 Verstehe ich nicht ganz: Du hast etwas über eBay gekauft, nicht bezahlt, Deinen eBay-Account geschlossen, Deine E-Mail-Adresse gewechselt, und in dem Augenblick, in dem der Verkäufer dann doch bei Dir aufschlägt und langsam sein Geld sehen will, fühlst *Du* Dich total betrogen?


----------



## alabama (21 September 2007)

*AW: Inkassobüro fordert Geld! Keine Mahnung, nicht volljährig... ?!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich sehe es so wie Timster. So geht es nicht. 

Du kannst nicht erwarten das der Händler weiss wie alt Du bist. 

Du wusstest es doch, das Du einen Kaufvertrag eingehst wenn Du etwas bestellst. Ausserdem sind Händler verpflichtet eine AGB zu führen und Du bist verpflichtet diese vordem Kauf durchzulesen. 

Ob Du nun 16 jahre alt bist oder nicht, lesen kannst du doch wohl.

Sei ein Mann und beiss die Zähne zusammen und bezahle.
Wenn es nicht anders geht mit deinem Taschengeld.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Unregistriert (21 September 2007)

*AW: Inkassobüro fordert Geld! Keine Mahnung, nicht volljährig... ?!*



alabama schrieb:


> Ob Du nun 16 jahre alt bist oder nicht, lesen kannst du doch wohl.


Erzähl hier nicht so einen Mist.
Lies dir  den Absatz über die Geschäftsfähigkeit von Minderjährigen durch.  

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131430#post131430


> Minderjährige zwischen 7 und 17 sind beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Sie können zwar im eigenen Namen Verträge abschließen. *Die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags hängt aber von einer im Voraus oder im Nachhinein erteilten Zustimmung des Sorgeberechtigten ab.* Grundsätzlich ist dabei eine allgemeine Einwilligung der Sorgeberechtigten in Verträge mit geringer Verpflichtung denkbar, z.B. der Kauf von Lebensmitteln, Spielsachen etc. mit dem Taschengeld. Bei Geschäften größeren Umfangs und insbesondere bei Verträgen mit dauerhafter Bindung wird eine solche Einwilligung allerdings regelmäßig fehlen. *Wird die erforderliche Zustimmung ausdrücklich verweigert, ist der Vertrag endgültig unwirksam.*


----------



## alabama (21 September 2007)

*AW: Inkassobüro fordert Geld! Keine Mahnung, nicht volljährig... ?!*

Wer bist Du denn?

Wow, Du bist ja ein ganz schlauer. Hmmmm, vielleicht war der Ebay-Händler ein Hellseher und wusste wie alt er war als er bestellte. Und jetzt will er ihn Abzocken?

Lies erst mal alles durch und dann kannst Du deine Meinung äussern.

Der der Mist schreibt, bist Du.

Unterlass es andere zu Bevormunden was sie schreiben wollen.

Noch kann jeder seine Meinung frei äussern und schreiben.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 September 2007)

*AW: Inkassobüro fordert Geld! Keine Mahnung, nicht volljährig... ?!*



			
				Rookies Signatur schrieb:
			
		

> Keiner weiss alles aber jeder will alles wissen



die Signatur paßt bei dir wie A... auf Eimer :tongue:
kein halbes Dutzend Postings aber gleichne große Klappe, von nichts  ne Ahnung aber davon jede Menge


----------



## sascha (22 September 2007)

*AW: Inkassobüro fordert Geld! Keine Mahnung, nicht volljährig... ?!*

Punkt ist halt ganz einfach der: Es ist nun mal so, dass Verträge, die mit/von Minderjährigen geschlossen werden, schwebend unwirksam sind. Wenn die Eltern nicht wollen (bzw. der Minderjährige seine Eltern überredet, nicht zu wollen) hat der Händler schlechte Karten - egal, ob er Hellseher ist oder nicht.


----------

